# Looks like the Vikings have been Sold!!!



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/3395698


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Hopefully they don't move them now, otherwise I will just have to find another team


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hopefully he'll be willing to shell out some money under the cap space we have for some defense. I don't think he'll move the team. Why would they? The Twin Cities are a big enough market for a team, with sellout games every Sunday as evidence. I think LA will get an expansion team which will make more sense than moving the Vikes. Plus they'd have some serious legal strings to pull to get out of their dome lease.

I see this as a good thing that will only result in a better team on the field next fall.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well I watched the conference and the new owner said he's not moving the team


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

yea, they won't move, just like Plip Sonders wasn't worried about losing his job. I think they maybe should have let Kevin Mc. got and made some trades.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm not holding my breath yet on Reggie. He has to come up with some dough before it's his team. I believe we went through a similar press conference in 1998 with Mr. Tom Clancy. This has messy written all over it.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm not so sure Reggie has the cash either!! If he does, he will be maxing out the ol' check book. Which means zero dollars for the team, no extra cash for much needed players, etc.. If reggie buys the team our uniforms will consist of practice jersies.. Maybe he'll bring back Herschel Walker to manage the ball too.. :roll:


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

Fowler net worth $400 Million
McCombs asking price $625 Million
I'm not a mathematician but something seems wrong here???


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Makes perfect ........... viking math and/or viking sense to me!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

The paper stated today that he has two other partners buying with him.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

They are saying on KFAN that he has a group of people from New Jersey (30 People) that are going to be his partners. He is going to be the managing partner.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I hope he has more success than McCombs did.

But it will all depend on a new stadium.Minn must figure out how to at least get one started by 2008 or so.The Vikings will never sign another lease at the Dome in 2012.

NFL owners will not allow the Vikings to exist as they do now.There will be other places that will gladly build a new stadium and increase the value of the team.

On another note....free agency.Fowler cannot take over the team until at least the end of March.Free agency starts Mar. 3.So any signings will have to be OK'd by McCombs.....not good.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I think Viking fans need to look long term on this deal. It probably won't be the quick fix but I think it's a good step in the right direction. I think some of the veteran players still hold Mccombs partly to blame on the Korey Stringer tragedy and how he handled it all with Korey's family. This could help bring some closure to that situation along with getting some new positive spirit back and getting the fans to rally behind the team again, like we/they first did when Red purchased the team. (Purple Pride) Just my 2.


----------

